# true happiness is being married to a Romanian



## showmustgoon

I would be thankful to you guys, if you could translate this for me.


----------



## jazyk

My try: adevărata fericire este a fi căsătorit cu o româncă.

But I do not think that is romantic enough. Maybe better: adevărata fericire este a fi căsătorit cu tine. (to you)


----------



## showmustgoon

thanks buddy


----------



## farscape

jazyk said:


> My try: adevărata fericire este *de* a fi căsătorit cu o româncă.
> 
> But I do not think that is romantic enough. Maybe better: adevărata fericire este a fi căsătorit cu tine. (to you)



Or even better:

Adevărata fericire este să fiu căsătorit cu (o româncă)/tine.

Best,


----------



## Persefonia

It seems nobody has taken yet into consideration the fact that "Romanian" can mean either "român" or "româncă", since the grammatical gender is not immediately obvious in English. Just for the purpose of accuracy. 

1. Adevărata fericire este de a fi căsătorit cu un român / o româncă.
2. Fericirea adevărată înseamnă să fii căsătorit cu un român / o româncă. 

The second variant sounds more natural to me, as a native speaker.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Persefonia, and welcome to the Romanian forum. 

We all sort of guessed that was what showmustgoon wished to say, based on earlier threads in which he told us that he was male and the object of his attention was a girl. 

Nevertheless, it's a very good point to make, so thank you for this addition.

I like the change from "este" to "înseamnă", very much. I do think "Adevărata fericire" sounds a tad more poetic than "Fericirea adevărată".


----------

